# 7 inch ruler



## sprucegum (Dec 2, 2020)

My grandson made this for me. He is 5 he used a piece of scrap cedar from my mill and a hacksaw and tape measure that he found in his dad's truck.

Reactions: Like 10 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 9 | Sincere 3 | Creative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Dec 2, 2020)

Now that's an awesome keepsake!

Reactions: Agree 7


----------



## Maverick (Dec 2, 2020)

Very cool, start 'um young.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Gdurfey (Dec 2, 2020)

awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (sorry Eric, stole your word)

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Dec 2, 2020)

That goes on the mantel or above the work bench in a special place. Very cool!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## sprucegum (Dec 2, 2020)

DLJeffs said:


> That goes on the mantel or above the work bench in a special place. Very cool!


He certainly didn't get it from his dad. My son thinks big chainsaws are for framing and little ones are for finish work.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Alan R McDaniel Jr (Dec 2, 2020)

And grandpa will likely use that ruler to make something!

Alan

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steve in VA (Dec 2, 2020)

Better hang on to that one forever; it's priceless!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Dec 2, 2020)

One of the best gifts you'll ever get I'm sure.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Gardnaaa (Dec 2, 2020)

I can’t wait to start getting things like this when my 3 year old boy gets a little older. Very awesome keepsake!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 3, 2020)

A true story stick! Chuck

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## JerseyHighlander (Dec 3, 2020)

sprucegum said:


> My grandson made this for me. He is 5 he used a piece of scrap cedar from my mill and a hacksaw and tape measure that he found in his dad's truck.View attachment 197240


Another priceless family heirloom there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Dec 3, 2020)

Ok , Grandpa, you need to use it and make him something for him. It would be interesting to see a piece you made from made using it. ......... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Dec 3, 2020)

Way TOO cool!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sprucegum (Dec 3, 2020)

Nubsnstubs said:


> Ok , Grandpa, you need to use it and make him something for him. It would be interesting to see a piece you made from made using it. ......... Jerry (in Tucson)


I expect we will be making a couple more blue bird houses before spring. He helped make a couple last winter..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings (Dec 3, 2020)

That is really cool. Write the date on the back! Thank me later!


----------



## sprucegum (Dec 3, 2020)

Wildthings said:


> That is really cool. Write the date on the back! Thank me later!


Way ahead of you he put his name and date on it already.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## El Guapo (Dec 4, 2020)

That's awesome, Dave!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 4, 2020)

I absolutely love this. Lucky man.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JR Parks (Dec 12, 2020)

Truly the best gift ever.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

